# Scheppach dmt 180



## waterklerk (Mar 7, 2015)

hello,
i am quite fresh on this forum and recently started woordturning
can purchase a Scheppach dmt 180. Does have anyboy experience with this lathe?
is it reliable? can you adjust the speed easily?
tks 
Tom


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If talking about this lathe? No never seen one before!

https://www.maschinensucher.de/ma2/bilderanzeigen-A1712149-1-de.html

Could this be the skinny on that lathe?

http://www.erdbeeremiau.blogspot.de/2013/02/drechselmaschine-scheppach-dmt-180-inkl.html


----------

